# BMW Motorsport sends the BMW M235i Racing into action



## jasonsaltz (Jul 23, 2012)

OMG, I want one! Gonna start saving my pennies RIGHT NOW. Wow that car is awesome looking. Had a 335 coupe, I bet this 2 series is amazing to drive.


----------



## Wispa (Dec 11, 2013)

Can't wait to see it on the track next year


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't like the rims! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------

